# Gaming Montir gesucht ( evtl. ASUS Swift ROG PG278Q?)



## Sulu28032010 (1. April 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,


ich habe mir seit langer Zeit (8 Jahre) endlich wieder einen neuen PC zusammengebaut. Da mein Monitor ebenfalls aus der Generation stammt, ist da jetzt dringend ein neues Modell erforderlich, sonst bringt mir die Super-Leistung ja gar nichts ...

Also zu den 4 Fragen:

1.) Ich möchte nicht mehr als ca. 700 EUR ausgeben
2.) Ja, aber der ist "Schrott".  22 Zoll mit Bildauflösung von max. 1680x1050 
3.) MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G
4.) Schwerpunktmäßig zum Zocken (hauptsächlich Shooter und Rollenspiele)

5.) Spezielle Anforderungen nicht. Allerdings bin ich vom Asus Swift ROG PG278Q angetan, da mich die Werte wirklich beeindrucken (hauptsächlich wegen den 144hz). 
Wo ich bisschen Bedenken habe: Der löst ja maximal in WQHD auf. Mir ist schon klar, dass die aktuellen Grafikkarten kaum die Leistung für 4K bringen und ein Monitor mit einer so hohen Auflösung zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt keinen wirklichen Sinn macht. Ich frage mich nur, ob ich dann 700 EUR für den Asus ausgeben sollte, wenn die Auflösung quasi schon wieder "überholt" ist oder lieber gleich einen 4K, auch, wenn er zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt vllt noch nicht ganz ausgereizt werden kann. Bei den derzeitigen 4K hab ich wegen den 60hz ein wenig Bedenken...


Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## PopoX (2. April 2015)

Ich würde da lieber diesen nehmen, da er ein IPS Panel besitzt:
Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2015)

Und ich würde eher zum Asus raten, da er kein IPS Panel hat und weil er nicht von Acer ist.
So ziemlich alle IPS Monitore die in letzter Zeit rauskommen haben Probleme mit Backlight Bleeding.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. April 2015)

Hab selber den Asus und bin zufrieden. Acer Predator soll Probleme haben mit BLB und Pixelfehler...


----------



## Blackout27 (2. April 2015)

Ich würde auch zum Asus raten wenn du dir sicher bist das du 144 Herz möchtest. Hatte erst ein 4K Monitor und bin zum rog swift gewechselt wegen 144 Herz und co. WQHD sieht kaum schlechter aus als 4K (man erkennt den Unterschied aber trotzdem). 

Grüße


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. April 2015)

Kann den Asus - abgesehen vom Preis - auch empfehlen. Bin auch zwischen dem 4K G-Sync von Acer und dem Asus geschwankt. Nachdem ich mir beide "live" angesehen habe, habe ich mich für den Asus entschieden. Hauptsächlich, weil mir die 144 HZ (120HZ hätten es auch getan) und die 3D Vision wichtiger waren.

Mein erstes Modell hatte auf der unteren Bildschirmlänge ein "weißes Leuchten", das vor allem beim BluRay schauen (schwarzer Rand) störend war. Ein Foto an den ASUS-Support geschickt und innerhalb von einer Woche hatte ich einen Austauschmonitor. Klasse Service, ist für mich auch ein Kriterium, da ich so nie ohne Monitor war. (Den "Defekten" Monitor musste ich erst abschicken, nachdem ich das Austauschgerät bekommen habe).


----------



## Sulu28032010 (2. April 2015)

Schade, ich hatte mich schon über den Tipp mit dem Acer gefreut, da ich die Bildqualität von IPS-Panels schon gigantisch finde... Aber wenn der wirklich so Probleme macht, dann wird es wohl bei einem TN-Panel bleiben


----------



## Zybba (2. April 2015)

Ich finde nicht so gut, dass ihr ihm alle uneingeschränkt zum Asus ratet.
Falls da ein Garantiefall auftaucht, wartet man sehr lange auf ein Austauschgerät.
Oder hat sich das mittlerweile verbessert?

Rein subjektiv scheint die Ausfallquote des Monitors recht hoch zu sein.

@Sulu:
Ich kenne mich nicht so aus, aber es gibt ja noch einige andere Monitore, die deinen gewollten Spezifikationen entsprechen:
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 26", AuflÃ¶sung (horizontal): ab 2560 Pixel, 120Hz+ / Gaming / 4K: 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der hier hat "nur" 120Hz:
ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist aber noch neu, keine Ahnung wie es mit Verfügbarkeit + Haltbarkeit aussieht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2015)

Also der Asus hat aber ganz andere Prob. und Pixelfehler kommen da auch vor.
Nen + gibts bei Asus wegen vor ort tausch ob dir das wichtig ist musst du wissen.
Ich würde net mehr zum ollen TN Panel greifen obwohl das von Asus schon überdurchschnittlich ist kommt aber net an den Acer ran.
Der Asus MG279Q hat auch BLB und soll wohl mitte Mai kommen für 650€.
Ich würde da vielleicht noch warten.


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht so gut, dass ihr ihm alle uneingeschränkt zum Asus ratet.
> Falls da ein Garantiefall auftaucht, wartet man sehr lange auf ein Austauschgerät.
> Oder hat sich das mittlerweile verbessert?



Das stimmt nicht. 
Mein Monitor hatte auf der unteren Bildschirmlänge ein "weißes Leuchten". Da das nur bei schwarzem Bild auffällt, ist es mir erst nach dem Kauf wirklich aufgefallen.

Hab am Montag den Asus-Support angeschrieben mit einem Foto, gleich die Zusage zum Austausch bekommen. Dienstag das Mail, dass der Monitor nicht lagernd ist und ich, sobald er da ist, die Info bekomme. Mittwoch das Mail, dass er versandt wurde und Freitag habe ich den neuen Monitor übernommen.

Schneller geht es imho eh nicht. xD


----------



## Zybba (2. April 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Schneller geht es imho eh nicht. xD


Das klingt echt gut.
Falls sie ihren Engpass endlich überwunden haben, verstehe ich das Raten zum Asus.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2015)

Also Acer macht das auch man muss es halt übers tele machen und natürlich die vor ort Garantie gekauft haben.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2015)

Ich soll extra ne Garantie kaufen?
Ja ne, ist klar.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2015)

Du hast denne die 2Jahre normal garantie kannst aber 3Jahre vor ort tausch mit kaufen wenn ich da noch richtig liege.
Und da kommts auf 50€ auch net mehr drauf an.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2015)

Naja beim Asus hast du das ohne Aufpreis.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2015)

Ja es soll ja blos mal so gesagt werden weil Acer supp. immer in keller gezogen wird.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. April 2015)

Sulu28032010 schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte mich schon über den Tipp mit dem Acer gefreut, da ich die Bildqualität von IPS-Panels schon gigantisch finde... Aber wenn der wirklich so Probleme macht, dann wird es wohl bei einem TN-Panel bleiben



wenn ich natürlich diesen Post so lese, dann kauf dir den Acer wenn du unbedingt IPS willst. Überzeug dich halt selber davon .


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2015)

Kostet sogar nur 30 ^^
Acer Online-Shop - 3 Jahre VorOrt mit Austausch für Monitore (1 Werktag)
Der Rog ist auch net besser der musste auch nen shitstorm über sich ergehen lassen jetzt ist halt der Acer drann.
Also nimm das was du willst aber nur weil welche beim Acer pech gehabt hatten würde ich net zum TN greifen und selbst versuchen testen.
Genauso vieles negatives findest auch zum Rog.
Ergo ist es wie gesagt 50/50 bei beiden Monitore nen anständigen zu bekommen.
Zur not den vor ort tausch mit nehme und enspannt tauschen lassen ohne das de nen finger krum machen musst.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. April 2015)

auserdem hast du eh 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht, wenn es wirklich ganz schlimm sein soll. Aber Support scheint Asus schon viel besser zu sein.
mach dir einfach dein eigenes Bild^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2015)

Oder wartest noch bis zum 10.04 und nimmst den ASUS MG279Q günstig kaufen

Hier  gibts auch nen kleinen Test(Ger) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2v_jNcOBsc


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2015)

Also wenn es schon ein Test zum Acer sein soll, dann lieber den von tftcentral.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2015)

Ist richtig bei TFTcentral sieht man den Monitor halt net in Aktion sollte halt mal beweisen das net nur schunt raus kommt wie manche ihn wieder hin stellen weil se halt nen schlechten erwischt haben
Aber ist ja dem TE überlassen welchen er nimmt glaub wurde schon alles gessagt zu den jeweiligen Monitore.
Weil wir grad bei Test sind Prad hat gestern auch ein bekommen also sollte es von Prad auch bald nen test noch zu geben.


----------



## Sulu28032010 (2. April 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ist richtig bei TFTcentral sieht man den Monitor halt net in Aktion sollte halt mal beweisen das net nur schunt raus kommt wie manche ihn wieder hin stellen weil se halt nen schlechten erwischt haben
> Aber ist ja dem TE überlassen welchen er nimmt glaub wurde schon alles gessagt zu den jeweiligen Monitore.
> Weil wir grad bei Test sind Prad hat gestern auch ein bekommen also sollte es von Prad auch bald nen test noch zu geben.



Zu dem Acer Predator XB270HUbprz?
Ich versuche nämlich gerade noch ein paar Testberichte zu dem aufzutreiben, werde aber nicht wirklich fündig... Warum führt der denn so ein Schattendasein?

Also ich schwanke momentan zwischen dem Asus und dem Acer... Pro Asus kein Inputlag, aber halt farbenschwächer, Pro Acer: IPS- Panel und damit etwas längere Zeiten .... Ach ist das kompliziert


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. April 2015)

kannst dann letztendlich nur du wissen, aber ich bin noch nie in CSGO hingestanden und hab die Farben betrachtet^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2015)

Hier der Test.
Acer Predator XB270HU Review - TFT Central
InputLag hat der Acer auch kein siehst ja in der Tabelle von TFTcentral.
Naja CS wird auch in ner gammelauflösung gespielt da isses dann auch egal was fürn Monitor
Der TE spielt aber net nur CS(wenn überhaupt) und es macht schon nen unterschied allein von den Details her zumal der Acer noch nen stück schärfer und somit auch klarer sein soll als der Asus schon allein das wärs mir wert.
Der Acer ist halt z.z schwer zu bekommen und die tests sind ja auch net in 2tagen gemacht Prad braucht da auch seine 2-4Wochen pro. Monitor.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. April 2015)

den Acer kann man bei Alternate bestellen. 
Der Acer hat aber extremes BLB und der Support von Asus ist besser, da wär mir das Panel egal.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2015)

Wo besser nimm die 30€ vor ort mit und schon haste das gleiche wie bei Asus.
Es gibt genug Acer mit wenig bis garkein BLB aber gut deine entscheidung.
Lass dich von den leuten net so verrückt machen dann dürfstest auch net zum Asus greifen wenn de danach gehst.
Nur mal nen bsp. http://abload.de/img/mobile.288kto31.jpg
Also für mich ist das kein extremes BLB man kann halt glück oder pech haben dann wird halt getauscht.
Der ausm Vid hat auch keins hat er mir auch gesagt.
Aber ist wie gesagt deine entscheidung kannst ja berichten was es geworden ist.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. April 2015)

wieso solltet man für was zahlen, was es bei der Konkurenz kostenlos gibt? Der Acer kostet dann gesamt mit der Garantie 100€ mehr. 

was soll man mit dem Bild anfangen? wenn das ein Acer sein sollte ist es mal die große Ausnahme.

Am Schluss muss aber der TE entscheiden. Wurde ja jetzt eig. alles gesagt


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2015)

Klar ist das nen Acer sonst würde es ja kein Sinn machen.
Ja klar beim Asus kanns auch ne große ausnahme sein letztens musste auch einer 3mal tauschen um einen ohne macken zu bekommen ergo stehts 50/50.
Und die Foren sind gefluten von Prob. da sagt aber auch keiner kauf ja net den Rog. es ist auch nun mal so das mehr schlechtes als gutes in den Foren gefunden wird das betrifft net nur Monitore.
Gut 30€ hin oder her aber das macht die BQ wieder wett das soll net heißen das der Asus schlecht ist aber viele wollen schon garnet mehr zurück zum Swift weil halt der Acer die bessere BQ liefert und dem InputLag nix nachsteht.
Aber ist ja egal wir drehen uns hier nur noch im kreis sonst.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. April 2015)

dein Acer?
Natürlich ist das Asus und Acer Forum überschwemmt von Kritik. Wer meldet sich auch schon, wenn alles gut ist. Schweigen und genießen^^. Neulich musste auch einer nur 4 Monitore umtauschen bis er ein akzeptablen Acer hatte. Gibt zig Beispiele von beiden Seiten.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2015)

Eben nein nicht meiner.
Ja wie gesagt ist alles gesagt der TE kann sich ja mal melden was es geworden ist.
Er kann aber auch auf den neuen Asus warten was der so für überraschungen bringt^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. April 2015)

Mal abgesehen davon wissen wir gar nicht ob der TE überhaupt G-Sync will. Im Startpost steht er ist vom Swift angetan, hauptsächlich wegen den 144hz. Wenn dem so ist wäre Acer und Asus totaler Quatsch. 
Ach beim neuen Asus wirds auch wieder ein shitstorm geben^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. April 2015)

Stimmt auch wieder also ich würde dann auch nur zu einen von beiden greifen wenn ich auch G-sync haben will.
Obwohl er da normal nix falsches macht G-sync hilft halt im low FPS bereich wo man wohl öfters landet in 1440p.
Ansonsten kann er Geld sparen und nen normalen 144Hz Monitor kaufen dann aber gibts nur noch Tn Panels ausser den EizoFG24xy ka wie der jetzt gnau heist der hat aber nen hohen Lag.
Und 1440p ist noch lange net überholt das kommt grad mal in fahrt in 4K würde ich jetzt auch nix stecken zumal de da öfters de GPU wechseln kannst.
Für 1440p reicht schon locker ne 970/280X/290.


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2015)

Der FG2421 hat doch keinen hohen Lag, er könnte zwar besser sein, liegt aber noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Berzerker95 (5. April 2015)

Weiß jemand ob der Acer 3d Vision unterstützt?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (5. April 2015)

tut er nicht


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2015)

Wo steht das oder hast du selber probiert?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (5. April 2015)

es steht nirgends deshalb geh ich davon aus das er es nicht tut. Acer hätte das schon breit und fett beworben. Ich kann auch nur das sagen, was ich von anderen ließ/höre die den Monitor haben


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2015)

Naja die Produkseite von Acer ist eh nen Witz. 
Und 3D Vision nutzen eh die wenigsten.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. April 2015)

Tja um 3D ist noch nix wirkliches raus gekommen jemand im UK Forum konnte es wohl einstellen was draus geworden ist ka da halt ich mich net so oft auf.
Vielleicht gibts ja noch nen treiber Update oder so.
Aber wie JoM schon sagt 3D nutzen eh nur sehr wenige.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (5. April 2015)

glaub auch kaum das sich jemand ein Monitor für 750€ kauft, nur um dann noch rumzubasteln und irgentwie, bei Verlust jeder Garantie, 3D einzustellen.


----------



## Sulu28032010 (6. April 2015)

Hallo Community!

Nach reiflicher Überlegung, dem ein oder anderen Testbericht habe ich mich jetzt für den Acer XB270HU entschieden! Möchte mich an dieser Stelle für die vielen Tipps und Ratschläge bei euch bedanken! 
Ihr habt mir (wieder einmal) sehr geholfen!

Cheerio!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. April 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> glaub auch kaum das sich jemand ein Monitor für 750€ kauft, nur um dann noch rumzubasteln und irgentwie, bei Verlust jeder Garantie, 3D einzustellen.



Ne soweit wie ich das vertanden habe musste er da nix rum bastel er konnte es einfach anmachen aber wie gesagt was da nu raus gekommen ist ka.
@über mir na dann berichte mal wenn du ihn hast.


----------



## GottesMissionar (6. April 2015)

Sulu28032010 schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> 
> Nach reiflicher Überlegung, dem ein oder anderen Testbericht habe ich mich jetzt für den Acer XB270HU entschieden! Möchte mich an dieser Stelle für die vielen Tipps und Ratschläge bei euch bedanken!
> Ihr habt mir (wieder einmal) sehr geholfen!
> ...



Ein kleiner Test- und Erfahrungsbericht, wenn du ihn hast, wären super.


----------



## Sulu28032010 (7. April 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Test- und Erfahrungsbericht, wenn du ihn hast, wären super.



Werde ich auf jeden Fall machen, wenn er da ist (Was wohl noch etwas dauern kann, da mittlerweile selbst bei Alternate Liefertermin unbekannt angegeben ist). 
Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntermaßen die schönste Freude


----------

